# Patterning Basics?



## G.P. (Jun 17, 2007)

What is the best way to pattern my shotgun. Should I pattern a 40 inch circle at 25, 30, and 40 yards? Do I count the number of pellets or just look to see what looks the best? Should I do this with my improved, modified and full chokes? Thank for the help.


----------



## rollin Oswald (Sep 1, 2007)

Patterning for shot distribution is a waste of time. Unless at least 20 shells of exactly the same loads, you will not get a shot distribution that will be a representative average.

If you're like many shooters and can be comfortable with a non-representative pattern, fire your gun at a 30" circle from 40 yards, the normal, comparative, patterning distance. (For competitive shooting such as trap and skeet, the distances used are 33 and 22 yards respectively.)

The causes of shot distribution variation include how the barrel is bored, its diameter, its length, the steel used, the choke, the temperature of the shells fired, the size of the shot, the wind conditions, the shell manufacturer, the powder, the wad used, the hull design and material and the hardness and roundness of the shot.

Patterning is also a two-dimensional representation of a three dimensional event. Not all the shot fired arrive at a target at the same time. Shot forms a string that can be as long as 15 feet. Yes, it can be moving at more than 1200 feet per second but if a long sheet of paper is used as a patterning board and is crossing at 40 mph at a distance of 40 yards, the shot will be distributed horizontally over more than 15 feet of paper.


----------

